# Frage zum "durch den Wolf drehen"



## carpcatcher07 (28. August 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich hör ja öfters das man auch Fischfrikadellen machen kan und sich da keine Sorgen um die Gräten machen muss.
Soll ich das komplette Filee des Fisches samt gräten durch den Wolf drehen?
Geht das mit jedem Fleischwolf?
Schmecken Frikadellen von allen Fischen, insbesondere Weisfische.

Ich hatte nämlich vor Karpfen zu Frikadellen zu verarbeiten.

Mfg.

cc07


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum "durch den Wolf drehen"*

Jau, das Filet mit den Gräten durch den Wolf drehen. Du solltest die Filets aber entsprechend der Größe des Einfülltrichters des Wolfes zuschneiden. Gibt dann nicht so eine Sauerei.
Danach kannst Du das durchgedrehte Fischfilet entweder so weiterverwenden, oder Du streichst (passierst) die Masse noch einmal durch ein nicht zu grobes, aber auch nicht zu feines Küchensieb. Die Gräten, die noch groß genug sind, findest Du dann am Boden des Siebes.

Wie fein der Fleischwolf arbeitet, hängt in erster Linie von der Lochgröße des Schneidesiebes (Lochscheibe) ab. Auf seinem Weg durch den Wolf wird das Filet von der Förderschnecke grob vorgequetscht und zerissen, von dem Messer weiterzerkleinert und die restliche Feinarbeit macht dann das Sieb.

Jeder normale Wolf sollte dazu zu benutzen sein. Notfalls ginge vielleicht auch eine Moulinette, da mußt Du aber aufpassen, dass Du keinen Fischbrei herstellst; sie arbeitet sehr, sehr schnell und die Messer rotieren mit sehr hoher Drehzahl. Bei größeren Mengen ist die auch zu umständlich.

Generell kannst Du jeden Fisch dazu verarbeiten. Was die Weißfische angeht, so ist deren Geschmack viel besser als ihr Ruf. Karpfen würde ich aber am Stück oder als Filet zubereiten.
Geeignete Rezepte findest Du hier im Board.


----------



## carpcatcher07 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum "durch den Wolf drehen"*

Vielen Dank|wavey:


----------



## 99stephan99 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum "durch den Wolf drehen"*

Hallo,
Kann ich denn auch beim durchdrehen durch den Wolf die entschuppte Haut mit durchdrehen??
Da bei machen Fischen(Brassen usw) nach dem filetieren nicht mehr viel übrig bleiben wird.

gruß Stephan


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Frage zum "durch den Wolf drehen"*

Klar kannst Du die Haut mit durchdrehen, nur ob das dann so toll aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde es lassen. Wahrscheinlich wird auch der Wolf damit Probleme bekommen. 

Wieso ist nach dem Fillieren und Enthäuten nichts mehr übrig? Die Haut ist doch keinen Millimeter dick, so ins Gewicht fällt die doch gar nicht.
Oder machst Du beim Hautabziehen irgendetwas anderes als ich? 
Anleitungen und Links für das saubere Filet findest Du hier im Board zur genüge. 
YouTube gibt auch genug dazu her.


----------

